# 210 Filter Thoughts



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm just needing a few thoughts on the filter ideals for a 210 that is 72X24X29. I was thinking of going with 2 Emperor 400's or Aquaclear 110's and a XP4. There will be average size cichlids in the tank (to be honest I haven't decided what to go with in it). I do not want to go wet/dry at all, so that is out of the question.

Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

pair of ac 110's and a diy sump setup.

and if you are crazy, add an fx 5 and a uv unit to the mix...........

happen to notice my sig ?

thats what I run !

.
.
.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not doing a sump, i'm looking for options without one.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

a pair of FX5's

a pair of 2262's or 2260's

210 gallons is a lot of water to move.

You might want a USJ system as well to help move the water and get the waste to the intakes.


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

ok then, a pair of ac 110's and an FX5 with a 36 watt UV on its return to the tank.


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

did anyone ever consider using a pool filter unit? :?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

a pair of FX5s and two aquaclear 500s or three FX5s should work well. I would also add a pair of Koralia 4s for extra water movement. A UV sterilizer would not hurt. Another great great option would be a fluidized bed (pentair aquatics) FB600 or FB900 and a pair of FX5s. Fluidized beds are awesome biological filters.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd personally go for something like 2 or 3 AC110's/EMP 400's(whichever your preference is) and a USJ setup...


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess I need to update a little, I've decided to go with a 180 that is 72X24X24 instead of the 210 that is only 5 inches higher. I figured it's more of the foot print that matters anyways and since the money is a little issue, there is a pretty big difference between the two in price here. So, now i'm at a 180, but i'm guessing the filter issue would still be about the same. I'm going to get one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... :IT&ih=023

Since it has a built in UV in it and then combine that with a Fluval Fx5 on the other end. I was also going to put an Emperor 400 (since I found one in the closet that I forget I had and it's still NEW, how I misplaced that I shall never know lol). And was thinking of putting a ac110 on the other side. On the inside was going to put 2 powerheads with filter pads to move around the waste on the bottom to collect into one of the 4 intakes i'll have. I think this will work, don't you all.

I'm planning on keeping Peacocks/yellow labs right now, of course I might change my mind tomorrow on that lol. I've had SA/CA cichlids forever and just want to try something a little different. Would really like to keep some c. morrii also if possible.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I would advise against buying something like that ebay canister filter unless you know you can get replacement parts for it. You might save a lot of money buying it, but what happens when the impeller breaks or the latch on the side snaps off or the hose clamps come loose? If you can't MacGyver up a fix, you've got a pretty useless canister filter sitting around.

This is why I like having name brand stuff. It's not for the quality necessarily, though that sometimes is noticeably better. It's for the ease of finding replacement parts that I can trust will work correctly should something go wrong.


----------



## Paulbearer (Aug 29, 2005)

Understood, guess i'll just got with a Unimax instead since they are carried in stores and Thatfishplace.com and such.


----------



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

i would add 3 fx5's and 1 ac110 or the fx5's and 1 emp 400 since your not a fan of going the sump route :thumb:


----------

